
Microsoft: Join Developer Design - reimertz
https://microsoft.github.io/join-dev-design/
======
anonytrary
> We use PCs, Macs, Figma, Sketch, GitHub, JavaScript, ZEIT, and other modern
> tools to design, prototype, and build the future of software development.

This is some incredible self-awareness. I've encountered more than a few
people who casually brush off applying to Microsoft because they prefer
developing on unix machines.

~~~
hrktb
Perhaps you have more insight into this ?

For the outside it still feels like unix is seen as a necessary evil.

It will be used extensively, devs are welcome and MS platform need to be
compatible at the lowest level. But at every term ther is this tingling
feeling of “you know we would have preferes if everyone was on windows and
coded on VisualCode for .Net”

I think MS changed a lot in the last decades, but it still doesn’t feel like
the best place to work in for people who fundamentally don’t care about
windows ecosystem. Is this undue prejudice nowadays ?

~~~
carlmr
>“you know we would have preferes if everyone was on windows and coded on
VisualCode for .Net”

If you mean VisualStudioCode it's cross platform and you can program .NET in
it with .NET Core on Linux.

If you mean Visual Studio then that's only good on Windows.

~~~
james-skemp
Technically there's Visual Studio for Mac as well, but that's still limited to
.NET Core instead of full .NET.

~~~
carlmr
True, not a Mac user, but I've seen it and it isn't the real thing.

------
m52go
Fresh. Love how this 1 short simple page brings together so much of what
defines modern Microsoft. Got me interested!

I'm a designer who codes, a coder who writes, and a writer who designs. Will
send something soon...

~~~
some_account
Modern Microsoft... God you guys are falling so much for PR it's not even
funny.

It's the same company with another coat of paint, designed to get you to react
exactly how you are reacting now. And you don't even realize.

~~~
Qworg
"Let the past die. Kill it if you have to."

Why can't people be excited by something from Microsoft?

~~~
executesorder66
Because they keep churning out garbage. And the only "good" stuff they do
make, they don't open source, or even release it on multiple platforms.

Not to mention the fact that they are extremely user hostile. Putting ads in a
paid for OS? And mining private data. If their OS was free I'd at least say
they had an excuse to do that.

~~~
giancarlostoro
> Because they keep churning out garbage. And the only "good" stuff they do
> make, they don't open source, or even release it on multiple platforms.

.NET Core runs on Mac, Windows and Linux and is BSD licensed, and totally not
all garbage (though I'm guessing you will disagree with me here with no
backing facts because what defines garbage is mostly opinionated views). VS
Code is the same scenario. Wow it astounds me the lack of understanding coming
from you.

~~~
executesorder66
Yes I will concede that .net is not garbage. I have written code with it
before and it's pretty average. It doesn't really give me anything that I
can't do with Java or C++ (or other programming languages)

So what I'm saying is that it doesn't really bring anything worthwhile to the
table.

VS Code. Yeah, I am not at all interested in an electron based code editor.
And yet again, there is nothing new or novel here. There are dozens of other
code editors that are free, cross platform, and very powerful.

If they open sourced (or even released on multiple platforms) Visual Studio,
then I'd take notice. Same for Office.

> Wow it astounds me the lack of understanding coming from you.

And I'm likewise astounded at all the people falling for microsoft's
brainwashing PR bullshit.

~~~
pluma
> VS Code. Yeah, I am not at all interested in an electron based code editor.

Have you tried VS Code and decided it's bad or are you just being prejudiced?

~~~
executesorder66
Yes. I've tried VSCode. It's better than atom, but I still prefer vim (neovim
specifically) by a large margin.

------
adityapurwa
Wow,

Designed in Figma. Built in Code. Open sourced on GitHub.

Code and GitHub is now Microsoft's, I wonder Figma would be acquired too,
Figma is a great software and really useful for me who doesn't have a Mac.

~~~
plorntus
Code was always Microsoft's.

~~~
andyfleming
Maybe they were thinking of Atom?

------
tomc1985
Is having 21 contributors for a single static page something worth bragging
about?

~~~
reimertz
For a fun, artistic experiment, yes, it’s worth showing off the amount of
people involved.

I assume there will be hundreds in a week or two and the site will be
something completely different.

For example, a PR just came in, containing a time-travel functionality so that
you can travel between commits, on the fly!

If that isn’t cool and something worth celebrating, I don’t know what is.

------
royjacobs
It sucks that the reactions to this are so close-minded and negative. It
definitely makes me feel that the HN community is becoming a toxic and insular
echo chamber.

~~~
giancarlostoro
Software developers get religious about their OS like they do their choice of
a text editor. :)

~~~
shapiro92
young developers and really senior do that. Young are just naive, really
senior are no longer interested in new technologies. You have to aim for the
middle, when the developer is interested to learn. Thats where you find
agnostic developers

~~~
giancarlostoro
Funny I consider myself agnostic but I'm usually seen as a "young developer"
despite having been doing programming as a hobby for at least 10 years now. I
guess professional experience is worth more to be fair.

I'm in the camp that uses Windows, Linux and Mac. Whatever laptop is nearest
to me and gets whatever task done the quickest is the one I'll use, and these
days it's my Surface Book 2 which has replaced even my iPad from being my
media consumption device.

------
discordance
This team at Microsoft say they use Zeit. That's weird? - isn't Zeit a direct
competitor with Azure?

~~~
merinowool
That's probably to copy someone else ideas without doing their own research?

~~~
vezycash
Everyone copies. Heck, you're probably part of those who mocked Microsoft for
its abysmal returns on its $10+ billion per year research expenditure.

They contrasted this with Apple who spent less than $3B (at the time) on
research with crazy returns on investment.

Immediate profit from research isn't guaranteed. The rule is copy where
necessary or die.

------
lloydde
Looks to requires signing CLA to participate, though email was the other
option. Ex [https://github.com/Microsoft/join-dev-
design/pull/40](https://github.com/Microsoft/join-dev-design/pull/40)

------
dosy
This is a cool way to do/start hiring. "collaborative" hiring process.

------
schappim
Be sure to checkout the cute message in your browser's console :)

~~~
Bahamut
Interestingly, it doesn't work in Safari

~~~
mintplant
It's also broken in Firefox Nightly (on Windows), and on Microsoft's own Edge.

~~~
WorldMaker
IIRC, Edge Dev Tools is supposed to support more of it on Insider Builds. I'm
not on an Insider build at work to verify, though.

------
dingo_bat
Did not know you could put emojis in git commit messages:
[https://github.com/Microsoft/join-dev-
design/commit/db8133c7...](https://github.com/Microsoft/join-dev-
design/commit/db8133c7d8c7d6e1ba77e21d09b345c383c920b1)

~~~
WorldMaker
Full Unicode is supported nearly everywhere but HN these days. ;P

Also GitHub has long supported :emoji-name: expansions for those that want to
limit UTF-8 in their git commits, and for those on operating systems without
dedicated emoji soft keyboards. (In recent Windows 10, Windows+. and Windows+;
bring up the emoji keyboard. It's great.)

I've seen projects require emoji as prefixed commit type descriptors: a bug
emoji like ant is more interesting than FIX:, a wrench more interesting than
TOOLING/SUPPORT:, etc. A neat benefit of that is it leaves the commit types as
one character width lining things up nicely and leaving more room for
meaningful text in the commit header.

I tend to do something similar with my personal repositories though not nearly
as systematic.

------
seanmcdirmid
I wonder if they are hiring dev tool designers for devdiv in general, or is
this a new project?

------
w-m
Are they going to immediately hire whoever submits the loveliest bike-shed?

------
bespoken
> We use PCs, Macs,

Huh, Mac is not a PC?

> We believe in diversity, openness,

We know, with Windows 10 openness of your private data is a core feature

> Send a PR with any improvement to microsoft/join-dev-design

Short of ideas and creative people? Or just want it for free?

~~~
Double_a_92
> Huh, Mac is not a PC?

Only if you do uncertified repairs on it :^)

------
hitekker
Not sure if it's just me, but I can scroll down by 5 pixels on my device. Is
there content below the Call-To-Action or is it suppose to fit the entire
screen?

------
cncrnd
Sort of unrelated, but I feel like Microsoft's behavior lately has been kind
of fishy. I don't understand all the self-promotion, and I don't see it nearly
as much for other tech companies.

Is repeating 'intelligent cloud' over and over again helpful in getting
customers? Or is this all just a big stock pump?

------
jhare
I guess buying LinkedIn didn't give them enough connections to convince people
to work at that shitfactory

------
yedawg
eat your competition _cough_ i mean beat your competition

------
merinowool
No love for Linux? Good luck finding devs that actually work instead of
hanging around Starbucks boasting their leased £6000 Macs.

~~~
anonytrary
Don't most devs prefer writing code on Macs? I haven't met many developers who
use linux as their main development machine, and it makes sense. If you are
productive on Linux, you will most likely be immediately productive on a Mac.

~~~
hashhar
I used to think the same before my work company issued us macs. The fact that
you have to purchase and install third party software for things which are
either inbuilt in modern Linux DEs or come as simple small plug ins is crazy.

The lack of a frecency based app launcher, fuzzy findable window switcher,
auto hide and scrolling of menu bar items when an apps menu is too long are
all things that can be done in a pinch on GNOME or on something like bspwm, i3
etc. but need me to shell out around ₹2000 to buy third party software on the
Mac is appalling.

Finder is shit compared to Nautilus, their spaces implementation leaves a lot
to be desired etc.

~~~
matt4077
If you're spending 2000 <what currency?> for "scrolling of menu bar items when
an apps menu is too long" you should maybe reconsider priorities. You could
possibly feed a few families in <what currency?-country> with that.

Plus spotlight works well as a "frecency based app launcher".

------
Rjevski
I wish they'd look at fixing the UI of their core product - Windows 10 - first
before anything else. It's a huge downgrade from Windows 7 and they still
haven't picked up the ball. Quite shocking really.

~~~
thiscatis
If you still think that Windows is their core product you should fast-forward
to 2018.

~~~
Rjevski
I don’t see why it would not be their core product. It’s still huge in the
enterprise, it’s the one thing that can’t be easily replicated by a competitor
and so guarantees them a long term revenue stream. Everything else has
successful competition (PS4 for the Xbox, Google Docs & G-Suite for Office
365, AWS & Google Cloud for Azure, etc).

